# Blue Death-Feigning Beetle



## gjd1989 (Oct 9, 2008)

anyone got any of these or know where to get one.*Blue Death-Feigning Beetle (Asbolus verrucosus) from america.*


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

No, but i would like to!
John


----------



## gjd1989 (Oct 9, 2008)

ye me too. just came across them on an american insect site. they sell them but i dont know if anyone in the uk does


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dont belive their sold in uk, dont ask me why.


----------



## LancasterCA (Aug 8, 2014)

*blue beetle*

Ok, I found one of this today in my back yard... what are they..


----------



## EvilM1k (Jul 22, 2013)

I've been after these for a while as you can keep them as clean up crew for a Hadrurus arizonensis. Sadly, I cannot find anywhere that sells them. :blowup:


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

EvilM1k said:


> I've been after these for a while as you can keep them as clean up crew for a Hadrurus arizonensis. Sadly, I cannot find anywhere that sells them. :blowup:


You could import some but that would be a real faff :S, i'd like to keep 'em too but c'est la vie maybe one day someone will bring them in


----------

